# A humble request for help from experts



## ebwilford (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello all; I joined just to post this.

I'm getting married next month, and I need help in finding music. We know what we want; the processional will be Mussorgsky's 'Promenade' on piano. The problem is, all the piano versions of 'Promenade' I've heard fall into two categories:

1) They are brilliant, such as Horowitz's version, but have terrible sound quality.

2) They are awful.

I'm looking for something well-played, passionate, but still Lente, and I am open to any suggestions.

Also, can someone recommend a particularly good recording of Rachmaninov's 'Vocalise' for solo piano?

Many thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Horowitz's isn't only brilliant, he actually plays his own edition of the work. So what you hear there isn't the same as, lets say... Richter's Promenade from the Sofia Recital.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

I think Richter should be ok, what are the versions you heard and disliked?


----------



## BAWIG05 (May 14, 2008)

*An expert I am not...*

I'm not an expert, but I'll offer two cents if I may.

1. Ashkenazy on Decca now available on Decca Originals (1 cd, with Ashkenazy's Orchestral recording as a bonus)

2. Graffman on Sony Classical (2 CDs, with Tchaikovsky Piano concertos)

3. or the aforementioned Richter


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Svitoslav Richter is my choice too!


----------

